# Favorite Place to Eat on Cape Cod



## bastroum (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been going to the Cape for over 50 years. I was just wondering what everyone's favorite places to eat on the Cape were? I personally can never get enough fried clams. I left the Boston area in 1979 and travel back just to eat and go to Fenway Park! We are going back again on August 10th and just looking for new spots.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good question.............ah........where to begin.....

In no particular order, all types of food:

Pain Davignon - Hyannis Rotary  www.paindavignon.com

The Brewster Fish House www.brewsterfishhouse.com

Mattakeese Wharf   http://www.mattakeese.com/

The Old Yarmouth Inn www.oldyarmouthinn.com

Bleue     Mashpee Commons    http://www.bleurestaurant.com/

Red Pheasant Inn Yarmouth  http://www.redpheasantinn.com/


----------



## Delexed (Jul 23, 2014)

sesuitharbor-cafe.com in Dennis, MA for the outdoor harbor atmosphere. Close to Brewster Green

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Delexed said:


> sesuitharbor-cafe.com in Dennis, MA for the outdoor harbor atmosphere. Close to Brewster Green
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk





I was just going to add that !!! 

http://sesuitharbor-cafe.com/


Oh, for breakfast..................   Chatham Airport :  http://www.hangarbcapecod.com/  ,  Grumpy's in East Dennis,   Bonnatt's in Harwichport (near my cottage).


----------



## joycapecod (Jul 23, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I was just going to add that !!!
> 
> http://sesuitharbor-cafe.com/
> 
> ...



Scargo Cafe     Dennis
Spanky's clam shack.   Hyannis
The Black Cat.  Hyannis
 The Daniel Webster sandwich


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Enroute to the Cape ( Rte. 3)  a bit "before the bridge",  but.....Doug's favorite off-Cape (Plymouth):

http://www.kkaties.com/


South Shore, in my old town of Cohasset:

Atlantica
http://www.atlanticacohasset.com/


Olde Salt House  http://oldesalthouse.com/


----------



## bastroum (Jul 23, 2014)

Just read the menu's. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## DCBoy (Aug 1, 2014)

The Marshside Restaurant at the intersection of Rte 6A & 134 in Dennis is one of my favs. Great views too!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 1, 2014)

DCBoy said:


> The Marshside Restaurant at the intersection of Rte 6A & 134 in Dennis is one of my favs. Great views too!



Thanks ! I'll try that myself.

It's not too far from Eldred's Auction (where I spend too much money and time - great place).


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 1, 2014)

If you like Japanese food, the Inaho in Yarmouth and the Misaki in Hyannis are both good.  If you're going to be in Chatham, the Impudent Oyster is pretty good.  

I think that the question is what the OP's favorite restaurants?  With over 50 years of trips to the  Cape, she/he is bound to have some favorites.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 1, 2014)

Most of the places I went to as a kid are gone. In my trips back over the past few years, here are my favorites ( in no particular order):

Alberto's Ristorante
Spanky's Clam Shack
Cooke's
Embargo
The Roadhouse Restaurant
Keltic Kitchen
Arnold's
Red Cottage Restaurant
Lobster Pot
Daniel Webster Inn
Yarmouth House
Captain Parker's Pub
and...Regina's Pizza in The Cape Cod Mall.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 3, 2014)

*Favorites*

Brewster Fish House (Chowder oh my!)

Impudent Oyster, Chatham

The Marshside East Dennis


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 3, 2014)

Mac's shack in Wellfleet. It's not a shack. The shack on the waterfront also does good lunch foods.


----------



## BobDE (Aug 4, 2014)

We loved http://www.oysterstoo.com/ in East Falmouth

We ate there twice during our week long stay. We rarely eat at the same restaurant more than once, but it was good and priced right!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 5, 2014)

Chapins - Dennis and summertime only at their Dennisport location.
Clancy's - Dennisport


Anybody know a GOOD CHINESE RESTAURANT on the cape ?


----------



## tashamen (Aug 7, 2014)

*Any others in Ptown?*

I'll be taking the ferry from Boston to Ptown tomorrow just for the day - any suggestions for good breakfast or lunch spots?  I see Lobster Pot above but don't know what towns the others are in.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 7, 2014)

tashamen said:


> I'll be taking the ferry from Boston to Ptown tomorrow just for the day - any suggestions for good breakfast or lunch spots?  I see Lobster Pot above but don't know what towns the others are in.


Local 186 is also great 186 commercial st.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 7, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Local 186 is also great 186 commercial st.



Thanks - their menu looks great!  I will definitely check that out.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Whoopsie.............. forgot a casual, fun spot in P-Town:


http://www.farlandprovisions.com/





-


----------



## ahdah (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree Marshside is a favorite of ours. We also enjoy lunch at Chatham Bar Inn.


----------



## medsed (Aug 18, 2014)

Brewster Fish House is a must when we visit.

We also had a really nice brunch on our way to P-town at Laura and Tony's in Wellfleet.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 25, 2014)

We enjoyed the Red Inn in Ptown this year.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 26, 2014)

I just snagged a LM trade at InnSeasons Captains Quarters in Falmouth for labor day weekend.   I must be nuts going down there this weekend!!!   But, we are going.

Suggestions within that area.....anything walkable from the resort?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 28, 2014)

Try Mezza Luna in Buzzards Bay.


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 28, 2014)

ahdah said:


> I agree Marshside is a favorite of ours. We also enjoy lunch at Chatham Bar Inn.



+1 on the Marshside.  Had lunch with my parents this week and it was great.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 30, 2014)

bastroum said:


> Most of the places I went to as a kid are gone. In my trips back over the past few years, here are my favorites ( in no particular order):
> 
> Alberto's Ristorante
> Spanky's Clam Shack
> ...


Which of these has the best whole belly fried clams? That where I'd want to go.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 30, 2014)

*Z*



MOXJO7282 said:


> Which of these has the best whole belly fried clams? That where I'd want to go.



IMHO

1. Arnold's
2. Cooke's
3. Spanky's Clam Shack


----------



## czar (Sep 1, 2014)

Joe33426 said:


> +1 on the Marshside.  Had lunch with my parents this week and it was great.



Marshide has great eggs benedict.

Favorite for fried clams?  Cobies in Brewster and Cooke's, in Orleans (and other spots "on island").


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 28, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Good question.............ah........where to begin.....
> 
> In no particular order, all types of food:
> 
> ...




  Just back from my cottage in Harwich. The Cape was just wonderful.

  Have to say that I'd like to delete Matakeese Wharf in Barnstable from the list. 
   Had dinner there last night and frankly, it was just fair. The whole place is stuck in the '60s; menu and décor.   The view is wonderful and I'll go back for a drink to toast the view, but that's about it.
  Will stick to the Brewster Fish House.


  Did not want to steer anyone wrong.


0


----------



## e.bram (May 28, 2015)

Brazilian Grill in Hyannis!!!!


----------



## tashamen (May 29, 2015)

I was at the Cape week before last and thanks to folks posting on here had some great meals.  The places I liked best were:

Impudent Oyster, Chatham
Mac's on the Pier, Wellfleet
Black Cat, Hyannis
Oyster Co. Raw Bar, Dennis Port (so good ate there twice)
I even liked Not your Average Joe's in the Cape Cod Mall though am usually leery of chain restaurants

Two places that were just plain awful: Swan River Seafood in Dennis Port and Marconi Beach BBQ in Wellfleet.  We took some BBQ back to the unit for dinner and had to throw it out for being inedible (thus ending up at Oyster Co. again).

I was also not impressed with Sundae School ice cream - their coffee ice cream was tasteless.  Maybe it just wan't warm enough outside to enjoy it!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 29, 2015)

"I was also not impressed with Sundae School ice cream - their coffee ice cream was tasteless.  Maybe it just wan't warm enough outside to enjoy it."

Agree. I have a cottage (south of Rt. 28- Red River Beach) close to it and drive past it as there are better ice cream places near by.

We like:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chatham-Old-Schoolhouse-Ice-Cream/416759361679500   I get the frozen pudding as it's getting harder to find (old time flavor). It's on Rt. 28 just in Chatham almost immediately past Rt. 137 (bike rail is behind it).

This one, too, is supposed to be good, but I haven't been there in eons:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...wich_Port_Harwich_Cape_Cod_Massachusetts.html

-


----------



## humor_monger (May 29, 2015)

*Wow, I can't believe I missed this post*

Thanks to you late posters for calling this to my attention. I will definitely use it as a reference for our trip to Brewster Green in September.

Bruce


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 29, 2015)

I have to add Marion's Pies. They have more than pies. The list of prepared (heat & serve) foods including entrees, soups, sides, breakfast items, pastries and pies is extensive. Good quality.

So, if you don't want to eat out, but don't feel like cooking, give Marion's a try.


Rte. 28 in Chatham. Open daily.


http://www.marionspieshopofchatham.com/


Also, Hyannis, off of the rotary:  http://www.paindavignon.com/retail/menu.html

Great French bakery and restaurant. Love the pain du chocolat. 


-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 29, 2015)

Addendum :

Marion's pies:

My!

We make our  Fresh Fruit Pies  daily using our own special pastry crust recipe that has been passed down for over 67 years. With the old fashioned taste and quality. Available in 6" or 9".

 Apple, Dutch Apple, Wild Blueberry, * Blueberry Crumb, * Cranberry Apple, * Cranberry Peach Praline,

* Cherry, Bumbleberry, Baileyberry, Chocolate Cream, Lemon Meringue, Blackberry, Raspberry, Strawberry Rhubarb,

Blueberry Peach, * Strawberry Peach, Key Lime, * Boston Cream, Razzleberry, Peach, Pecan, Pumpkin, and anything else we can think of.....

 Our Savory Pies: available in 6" or 9". Just reheat and serve.

 Chicken: with or without carrots and peas, served with a side of gravy

 Beef Steak: Sirloin Tips, carrots, pearled onions and beef gravy.

 Clam : Fresh chopped sea clams, butter, clam broth, sauteed onions, fresh breadcrumbs and herbs.

 Seafood: Lobster, Scallops, Shrimp and Cod in a cream sherry sauce.( Pure deliousness)

 Hamburger: Ground sirloin with a beef gravy. (It tastes like a french meat pie)


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2015)

*Chatham yesterday...*

We are at Brewster Green now. Spent yesterday in Chatham.  Our lunch at the *Impudent Oyster* was quite good as usual.  We stopped at the *Chatham Pier Fish Market* and picked up a quart of clam chowder to take back for dinner.  Then we found *Marion's Pies* (Not sure if the scales are going to thank you Beaglemom3!) and brought back two small mixed fruit pies, a clam pie and a lasagna for dinner another night. Bought two cookies each for the road trip back to Brewster. The chowder was WONDERFUL!  The cookies from Marion's were not.  However, the mixed fruit pie was excellent! Great crust which bodes well for the others!  You do need to get to Marion's early for a good selection.  It was 4 PM when we got there and almost all the fruit pies were sold out as well as all breakfast muffins, pastry items, quiche and the large seafood pie.

What will today bring? Rain forecast for this afternoon and the next two days.  Wherever, will be in search of fried clams I think!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 31, 2015)

Glynda said:


> We are at Brewster Green now. Spent yesterday in Chatham.  Our lunch at the *Impudent Oyster* was quite good as usual.  We stopped at the *Chatham Pier Fish Market* and picked up a quart of clam chowder to take back for dinner.  Then we found *Marion's Pies* (Not sure if the scales are going to thank you Beaglemom3!) and brought back two small mixed fruit pies, a clam pie and a lasagna for dinner another night. Bought two cookies each for the road trip back to Brewster. The chowder was WONDERFUL!  The cookies from Marion's were not.  However, the mixed fruit pie was excellent! Great crust which bodes well for the others!  You do need to get to Marion's early for a good selection.  It was 4 PM when we got there and almost all the fruit pies were sold out as well as all breakfast muffins, pastry items, quiche and the large seafood pie.
> 
> What will today bring? Rain forecast for this afternoon and the next two days.  Wherever, will be in search of fried clams I think!



  Sorry about the cookies. I've been good and haven't eaten any cookies for a while except for a couple of Tate's chocolate chip cookies (wonderful) at work. I've never had cookies from Marion's, so thanks for the warning.We get our Thanksgiving pies from them and the occasional entrée when we're busy working on the cottage.

 I am headed back to the Cape in a couple days to get the cottage ready for the summer renters. Would love to meet up. If you want to see one of the last original-type (1930s - rebuilt after the hurricane of 38) Cape Cod cottages directly on the ocean, Nantucket Sound side of the Cape,  (we're holding out - don't want to tear it down to build a trophy house) you are cordially invited.


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2015)

*Thanks!*



Beaglemom3 said:


> Sorry about the cookies. I've been good and haven't eaten any cookies for a while except for a couple of Tate's chocolate chip cookies (wonderful) at work. I've never had cookies from Marion's, so thanks for the warning.We get our Thanksgiving pies from them and the occasional entrée when we're busy working on the cottage.
> 
> I am headed back to the Cape in a couple days to get the cottage ready for the summer renters. Would love to meet up. If you want to see one of the last original-type (1930s - rebuilt after the hurricane of 38) Cape Cod cottages directly on the ocean, Nantucket Sound side of the Cape,  (we're holding out - don't want to tear it down to build a trophy house) you are cordially invited.



That sounds like a lot of fun!  Would love to see it!  Thanks so much for asking!
We leave on Friday the 5th.  I'll PM you with my cell number. 

No fried clams today!  Today we took advantage of a somewhat sunny morning  to visit Heritage Gardens and the Sandwich Glass Museum.  Had lunch at *Beth's Bakery and Cafe* in *Sandwich*.  I had a really good crab and dill quiche and salad combo and hubby had a turkey with cranberry chutney on whole wheat sandwich that he said was also good.  They had quite a varied menu selection as well as numerous bakery items.  I would go back if in the area. 

Tonight it's Marion's lasagna and a salad at "home."  You should have seen my 93 year old mother push her walker up those hills at Heritage Gardens! She's tired! That Florida girl is going to have sore calves tomorrow and it's a good thing they had a golf cart to bring her back to the car!


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Sesuit Harbor Cafe it is*



Delexed said:


> sesuitharbor-cafe.com in Dennis, MA for the outdoor harbor atmosphere. Close to Brewster Green



We agree...a delightful stop. A bit hard to find, but walk all the way through the boatyard and you will get there. Check the hours before you go. Do not go if it is raining.

For the cheapest good fried seafood, check out Sir Cricket.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 2, 2015)

*June 1, 2015*

Today was rainy, cold and windy on the Cape.  Had to buy sweatshirts and turn on the heat at Brewster Green. And it was a Monday. We decided to shop. However, we found a number of galleries, antique stores and even shops were closed that had been open over the weekend.  Must still be a little early in the season. 

But back to the topic.  Lunch was at *Marshside*.  I had a fantastic and generous piece of salmon over a salad.  It was cooked perfectly, fresh and seasoned just right.  The salad was perfect.  Hubby had a bowl of butternut squash and apple soup that he said was very good.  He had a beet salad with crumbled blue cheese but said the salad was a bit bland and needed more "kick" to it.  The beets were almost a creamy white.

Dinner was at *The Brewster Fish House*.  Such a sweet little place with excellent service and a gourmet menu.  Last year I said that their fish house chowder was the best I've ever had.  However, after having that from *The Chatham Pier Fish Market* I found Brewster's too rich and now favor the other. I also had the appetizer Maine crab cake over a leek and pancetta tart as my entree. The warm tart was wonderful; the crab cake was fresh and had no filling but had some sort of seasoning or dressing that made it bitter. Not to my taste but when eaten with the tart it was doable.  Hubby had salmon over couscous, fava beans, peas and some sort of greens. He thought it excellent.  Only complaint was the price of the wine.  Seemed way out of line.

Another rainy cold day today!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 2, 2015)

*Sesuit Harbor Cafe June 1, 2015*



bobpark56 said:


> We agree...a delightful stop. A bit hard to find, but walk all the way through the boatyard and you will get there. Check the hours before you go. Do not go if it is raining.
> 
> For the cheapest good fried seafood, check out Sir Cricket.



We wanted to eat lunch at* Sesuit Harbor Cafe *yesterday but it was raining.  After lunch at *Marshside* we did ride over and check Sesuit out.

Hubby took a photo of their lunch specials menu board.  It read:

New England Clam Chowder $6.00
Lobster Bisque $6.00

Pint of fried Clams $24.00
Boiled lobster (1 1/4 pound served with fries & slaw) $21.95
Seared Tuna Sandwich (served rare with Asian slaw & fries) $12.95

Fried Platters (served with fries, coleslaw & tartar sauce):
Whole Belly Clams $14.95
Scallops $14.95
Oysters $14.95
Shrimp $14.95
Fisherman's Platter (fried clams, scallops and cod) $23.95

On the Side: 
Hand cut Onion rings $6.50
Fries $4.50


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 2, 2015)

Glynda said:


> We wanted to eat lunch at* Sesuit Harbor Cafe *yesterday but it was raining..............




Is there any inside sitting at SHC?


Thanks,
SBtS


----------



## e.bram (Jun 2, 2015)

Glynda:
Take a ride to Hyannis and try the Brazilian Grill. A GREAT buffet and Rodizio(optional). Worth the trip.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 2, 2015)

*Seating...*



SailBadtheSinner said:


> Is there any inside sitting at SHC?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> SBtS



Not that I recall.  Only the picnic tables outside and it was raining.  No one there.  There are quite a few picnic tables now.  Maybe 20.  10 on the side and 10 out back.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 2, 2015)

*Brazillan Grill*



e.bram said:


> Glynda:
> Take a ride to Hyannis and try the Brazilian Grill. A GREAT buffet and Rodizio(optional). Worth the trip.



Passed that yesterday!  Will keep it in mind.  Time is flying by!  Thanks!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 2, 2015)

*June 2, 2015*

So...a miserable day out there on the Cape today.  47 degrees, raining steadily and windy.  We stayed in till late morning and then headed down to Eastham hoping to have clams at *Arnold's* only to find they aren't open except for Thursday-Sunday.  Today is Tuesday.  On to Wellfleet to try *Moby Dick's*.  What a great lunch!  I had steamed clams.  So good I think I could have eaten three or four pounds of them!  But at $21.99 for two pounds, I limited it to that. Mr. Barry, the owner, said that his friend dug them in Chatham.  He and his wife roamed the restaurant and were so nice! (They were in Charleston last year and we talked about the restaurants they tried there.)  It was the last day of Restaurant Week in Wellfleet so they had a special that my hubby had.  Choices of two to three courses for a set price.  He had clam chowder and a lobster roll for $15.95. A lobster roll alone runs around $19.95 at most places around the Cape.  The lobster roll was overflowing with lobster and he enjoyed both.  Definitely would go back.  Would like to try other things on the menu as well but I don't pass up steamers as I can't get them in SC!

Drove back to Chatham to pick up more of the best ever clam chowder from *Chatham Pier Fish Market* which my YELP app said was open only to find them closed on Monday and Tuesdays.  Sigh.  So stopped back by *Marion's Pies *and picked up a Chicken Pot Pie for tonight at Brewster Green.  It's in the oven now.

Oh, and I had never heard of *Tate's cookies* until Beaglemom3 mentioned them in a post in this thread.  Saw them at the Wellfleet Market today and bought a bag of the chocolate chip.  *OMG *is all I can say!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 3, 2015)

*June 3, 2015*

Discovered the village of Osterville today.  My new favorite for shopping for clothing.  Sweet area too.  On to *Falmouth* where we set the GPS directly for *The Clam Shack *for lunch and there sat one open parking space in front of the door.  The door with a sign on it that read that they opened for the season on June 5th.  Sigh.  Walked around the building and someone said to go the *Flying Bridge * down the street on the harbor.  At the* Flying Bridge * Hubby had the cold combo of a lobster tail, cocktail shrimp and stone crab claws and enjoyed it very much.  If they are on the menu, I have to order steamers. And so I did. But these were nothing like the wonderful ones I had at *Moby Dick's *in *Wellfleet* and these cost more for less!  No amount of dipping in the broth got the sand out of these scrawny steamers.  I felt like I ate half their weight in grit.  Complained twice to no avail and finally gave up on them.  Had a great half salad there though!

Dinner found us in *Hyannis* and finally tired of seafood so we sought out the *Brazilian Grill.*  The only other Braziilin steakhouse I've been to was in Hanoi, Vietnam.  This one I have mixed feelings about.  While the salad bar was really excellent, I felt like they brought out the cheapest cuts of meat first hoping you'd fill up on them.  And they took a very long time bringing each one of those out.  Also they were all well done and we like medium rare.  Finally they brought around Top Sirloin in three temperatures and that was very good.  Still, hubby was holding out for lamb and I wanted my usual favorite, rib eye.  They brought chicken wings wrapped in bacon, sausage, chicken hearts, steak and cheese, beef ribs, another sirloin...all the beef well done and we refused each.  The manager finally came over and asked what we would like.  We gave him our request and after a rather long wait they did bring them.  However, the rib eye was very tough. Hubby said his lamb was so so.  We both agreed that the top sirloin was the better choice.  We never saw any pork other than sausage. Didn't see a number of the meats that were listed on the menu and that we were told we would. I guess we would have had to hang around a very long time.  At $32.95 for the dinner buffet I'm not sure that the salad bar and a sliver of the one meat we found really good was worth it.  By the time we'd decided which was the best, we'd filled up on a number of not so good ones.  Live and learn.  If we go to another, we'll do it differently! Dessert was extra which wasn't really clear.  It was not crowded when we got there but a tour bus brought a large number of people in and the line was long for the buffet.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 4, 2015)

*June 4, 2015*

Had a friend clam strip roll at *Kream N Kone* in *Chatham* today.  Mother and hubby shared a fried clam strip plate with onion rings and fries. Huge quantities!  The onion rings are wonderful!  It was all good.  Greasy, sure, but hot, fresh and tasty!  Picked up the clam chowder at *Chatham Pier Fish Market* we've been wanting more of for dinner and I do think I will have had my fill of clams by the time we leave the Cape for Smuggler's Notch in Vermont tomorrow morning. What is Vermont known for besides Maple Syrup?


----------



## tashamen (Jun 5, 2015)

Glynda said:


> I do think I will have had my fill of clams by the time we leave the Cape for Smuggler's Notch in Vermont tomorrow morning. What is Vermont known for besides Maple Syrup?



All kinds of cheese, apple cider and Ben & Jerry's ice cream.


----------

